# From YOUR Present Armory



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, it's two years from now (9/13/2010) and You have been told by the new federal administration/Big Brother that in the following weeks you must choose one handgun from each caliber in YOUR possession to keep. All remaining firearms will be collected by your local LE and NG to be distributed fairly to those citizens who can't afford to buy their own. 
Here's mine and it was tough. I tried to take $ out of the equation.
45acp... Springfield Armory (SA) 1911 TRP
40 cal.....S&W M&P 40c
38sp/357....S&W M640
9MM....HKP7M8
380 cal....SS Colt MKIV Gov series 80 auto
22lr....Walther PP22lr

Best,
JimK


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Since all my guns are in different calibers I get to keep them all


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Armory*

no, no, no lol, you can only keep one in each caliber.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

JimK66 said:


> no, no, no lol, you can only keep one in each caliber.


read what I said again. everything is a different caliber. I don't buy 10 9mms and 13 .45acp guns.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

All my handguns are different calibers. I have no duplicates. I get to keep what I have. :smt033


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I only have two, same caliber, I will have to give one up, the one that I give up will be useless to anyone due to the damage caused by a sledge hammer, I paid for it, its mine and if I can't use it nobody can.

Note: It won't be my HK. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well..way I see it I bought them I'll keep them...nuff said I reckon.:smt1099


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

This isn't going like I thought it would. Guess I blew it..lol
I was trying to get you all to have to choose your favorite handgun in each of the calibers you have. If you only have one of each...it's easy then, huh!
Oh, and yes I'd rot in hell before I gave up any of my guns.
Best,
JimK


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

P99 A/S for 9mm
Only have 1 45 ACP - so my Mil Spec 1911 Operator.

I only have one 22 handgun and a 32 ACP handgun...

I have several 9mms, but as I can only pick 1 - that would do it...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

What gun?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

heh..My Fav is a toss up between two Springfield 1911's

One as 9mm and the other a 45 ACP


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

9mm - 92FS
40SW - USPc 40
357sig - G31C
45 - USP
22 - Beretta 87T

I'd be letting a few go, but honestly, I'd be happy with just these.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

TOF said:


> What gun?


LOL best line yet. I can see it now.

Gvt man: "we're here to collect your excess guns."
You: "I'm sorry but I do not own any guns"
Gvt man: "well sir we have your name here at this address, is this information correct?"
You: "Yes that's me but I do not own anything"
Gvt man: "well, sir we know you purchased them"
You: "yes, but I offloaded them recently when I came into money trouble"
Gvt man "<wispering to the man behind him> damn face to face sales with no paperwork."
Gvt man: "Ok sir sorry to bother you, have a nice day"


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

TOF said:


> What gun?


I call 'dibs" on all of TOF's reloading equipment! :anim_lol:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

22lr - High Standard Supermatic Citation
32-20 - Colt Police Positive 
38spl - Rossi M88
357mag - S&W PC627
9mm - Sig X-five Competition
45acp - S&W PC845
44mag - S&W 29


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> I call 'dibs" on all of TOF's reloading equipment! :anim_lol:


I didn't say I sold all my ammo or the means to make more.

Now under different circumstances I would have though. :mrgreen:


----------



## js27mw11 (Aug 15, 2008)

9mm - Glock 17 because its all I have. I need more pistols.


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

'scuse me? I don't know where you got your information.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I could get by just fine with just a Glock 26, and maybe a P3AT for occasional carry.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

JimK66 said:


> All remaining firearms will be collected by your local LE and NG to be distributed fairly to those citizens who can't afford to buy their own.


G*dd*mn socialist liberals!!! Now its redistribution of guns to the needy? Who decides who "can't afford to buy their own?"

This country is full of fat people living in mobile homes with big screen TVs and SUVs... all them can't afford a lot of sh^t. Tough.

Molon labe!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

22lr - taurus 94
22wmr - ruger single six
32-20 (don't have one yet, but someone elses model p jr)
327 fed mag - ruger sp101 (after i get one muhhahahahhahaah)
380 - p3at
9mm mak - guess i have to sell the FEG and keep the Bulgy
9mm - kel-tec p-11
38 - sw forget model, 5 shot, lent to relative for a bit
357- mag ruger blackhawk
.36 navy colt - inelegible for rules as it is a c&r or replica !!!!!!!!!
.40 s&w - Todd's or Jeff's XD
44- umm. whacha all got
45 colt. ruger vaquero
45 acp - colt officers model

What did i miss?:smt033


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

What guns officer??


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

niadhf said:


> 22lr - taurus 94
> 22wmr - ruger single six
> 32-20 (don't have one yet, but someone elses model p jr)
> 327 fed mag - ruger sp101 (after i get one muhhahahahhahaah)
> ...


Nice try. You can't have my XD40 or my XD9SC. :numbchuck::numbchuck::numbchuck:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Uh sir...I don't have any guns, but, I will take one of each caliber that you decide to take from TOF...Thank you....:anim_lol:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

This is easy. Everything is diffrent except for two .45ACP's. A Ruger P345 and a Para LCT....I'd dump the Ruger.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> Nice try. You can't have my XD40 or my XD9SC. :numbchuck::numbchuck::numbchuck:


but...but....big brother says lol.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

OK-OK...
Springer Gov 1911 45 ACP
Ruger Redhawk 44 Rem Mag
Para P-16 40 S&W
Ruger GP 100 357
S&W Modek 10 38 spl
Springfield 5" 1911 9mm 
Browning Buckmark 22lr

I want you to know that hurt:smt022
I've left some pretty good guns out..:smt022:smt022


----------

